# Browning Nomad Stalker 1 ??????



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*re*

what weight arrows are you shooting out of it?Maybe a heavier arrow would improve it.Is the string the correct length .what's your brace height?


----------



## sirdouglas (Mar 7, 2009)

Lazy H , ive got a nomad a friend gave me to shoot for a bit its 44# @ 54'' he' s got it set up with catwiskers and limbsaver rubber stick ons on the back of the limbs and the brace high set at 8.25" shooting 29'' XX75 1916 with 125gr tips its dead quiet and dead in the hands. hope this helps. - Doug


----------



## J Lazy H (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The brace height is 7 1/2 inches. I was shooting light arrows. I switched to a xx75 2315 from a 
xx75 2016. Made a world of difference


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got one the other day and I think it shoots pretty good.


----------

